# When do trigger foods cause symptoms?



## Georgina__Smith (Apr 18, 2004)

I am very new to this disease so I am currently trying to figure out which foods cause my symptoms by keeping a diary of what I have eaten and what symptoms I get.I was just wondering how long after one eats a trigger food do the symptoms begin, e.g. is it within an hour after eating the food or 12 hours (when it reaches the large intestine)?With thanks.


----------



## JAN60390 (Jul 19, 2004)

Hello Georgina,I find that after an evening meal at approx.7pm, my symptoms start to appear about 6-7 am the following morning - never that same night. Often they will then last until about lunchtime or sometimes, unfortunately, all day


----------

